# Waxmelters / Beeswax Processing Equip.



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I have used and currently I am using a homemade solar wax melter. It does a swell job of melting and rendering wax, be it cappings, or old or bad comb. This piece of equipment is not neccesarily geared only toward candlemakers, etc. It is very useful to have blocks of clean wax on hand for future use or sale. Here is a PDF of the one I like best.

View attachment Solar Wax Melter 2.pdf


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks westernbee for the reply. The problem with a solar wax melter is that your limited with its use. You can't melt much wax with it after sundown. In addition its much too small for what I want to use it for. The solar wax melter won't degranulate 60's and you can't use to to bottle from. I'm looking more towards an investment of a multi purpose piece of equipment that can more than just melt wax. I posted a question about the kelley multi-purpose uncapping tank on here but it looks like nobody has one, as I didn't receive any replies.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I think it was Roland who said if you use a multi purpose melter for wax once that all you'll ever want to use it for.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Odfrank might be right, can't remember if i said that, got a fast memory, it goes away fast. Sounds like something I would say. Find an old used bulk milk tank from a Dairy farm supply place. Hook up hot water to the chiller coils. Add heat lamps to the cover. Insulate, and then insulate again. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I found an old water boiler ( only one heat element working) for $ 20.
I partly fill it with water and keep adding wax. It never boils over and I simply let the wax flow out of a spout into icecream containers. Amazing clean wax. About 50 lb in an evening.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Max2, I'd like to see a picture of that.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

lakebilly said:


> Max2, I'd like to see a picture of that.


I broke my camera the other day....not sure when I can get to a new one. Sorry.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

I built a Solar Wax Melter out of a Piece of Lexan and a cheap styrofoam cooler (Idea came From Linda's Bees). It took about 1hr to make and cost me less than $20 (I have enough Lexan left to make a second melter). It did an awesome job on my wax cappings this past week end.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Check craigslist I was able to get a 100lb size wax melter for 150.00 from a hobby candle person giving up...


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

how much capping's do you need to render. The quantity will greatly influence the method. Need to know before making recommendations.


----------

